# GLN - Galan Lithium



## System (6 June 2011)

Dempsey Minerals Limited (DMI) is an Australian based mineral exploration company established to identify, acquire and/or develop mineral projects that possess the potential for exploration success. The Company has entered into Farm-in Agreements to earn-in to a 75% interest in the Cooljarloo Heavy Mineral Sands Project and up to a 75% interest in the Dandaragan Phosphate Project.

The Dempsey tenement portfolio comprises two Exploration Licenses totalling 392 Km² over ground considered prospective for both Heavy Mineral Sands (HMS) and Phosphate, within the Perth Basin. Located only a short drive from Perth, both projects are strategically located, readily accessible and have established civil infrastructure, providing advantages should a mineral discovery be made.

http://www.dempseyminerals.com.au


----------



## 88mph (28 June 2011)

Bought some of these. They are currently suspended due to an acquisition of another asset I believe.


----------



## springhill (28 July 2012)

MC - $3m
SP - 16c
Shares - 30m
Options - 100k
Cash - $1.87

*DANDARAGAN PHOSPHATE PROJECT*
 Approvals have been sought for additional drilling to provide samples to assist in investigating the feasibility of processing the Dandaragan Phosphate / Potash resource. Independent Metallurgical Operations Pty Ltd (IMO) have been selected to provide a proposal for a Scoping and Development Study for Dempsey Minerals' Dandaragan Phosphate / Potash mine. IMO will undertake a Scoping and Development Study, including the scoping and management of metallurgical testwork, the development of a potentially economic flowsheet and performing feasibility and trade-off studies where required. IMO's initial review of the supplied data suggests that this deposit can best benefit from the Scoping Study focusing on beneficiation, upgrading and gangue rejection as the early stages of the processing to maximise project economics.
The Dandaragan Project hosts numerous Phosphate occurrences occurring within Cretaceous sediments of the Dandaragan Trough. The origin and style of this mineralisation is unlike other major rock Phosphate projects in Australia, such as Phosphate Hill (Incitec Pivot) and Wonarah (Minemakers). Phosphate mineralisation at Dandaragan occurs as nodules and precipitates within sandy sedimentary host rocks similar to that observed in the giant Phosphate deposits of Florida, USA. Phosphate rock is one of the world’s most important sources of phosphorus which is an essential nutrient for plants and one of the key ingredients in the production of fertilisers for use in agriculture. Currently Australia’s resource base for Phosphorous is <1% of the world’s global resources.

*COOLJARLOO MINERAL SANDS PROJECT*
The Cooljarloo Heavy Minerals Sands (HMS) Project is situated in the Northern Perth Basin of WA and lies approximately 150km north of Perth within a very active minerals sands mining district hosting HMS mines. The project abuts Tiwest’s Cooljarloo mine and Image Resources Limited’s Cooljarloo heavy mineral sands discoveries.
Land access is still being negotiated for a ground geophysical survey.


*CORPORATE ACTIVITIES*
The company will continue working on it’s existing projects and focus on it’s corporate objectives to implement a growth strategy and to seek out further exploration, acquisition and joint venture opportunities.


----------



## greggles (8 February 2018)

Dempsey Minerals Limited announced today that it has signed an exclusive option agreement with
Australian company Blue Sky Lithium Pty Ltd to acquire 100% (royalty free) of Blue Sky's interests in mining tenements located in the world class lithium bearing Hombre Muerto salt flat in the province of Catamarca, Argentina.

Under the terms of the Agreement, if Dempsey exercises the Option it may at its sole and absolute election determine whether to complete the acquisition by way of an asset sale agreement (i.e. by acquiring Blue Sky's interests in those mining tenements) or by acquiring 100% of the issued capital of Blue Sky.

Dempsey Minerals finished the day at 15c, up 5.8c (63.04%) from yesterday's close. Not bad at all. Volume was 3.12 million shares, well above average for DMI. The one month chart is looking very encouraging.


----------



## greggles (27 June 2018)

I'm starting to like the look of Dempsey Minerals. 

The company has just completed the acquisition of Blue Sky Lithium Pty Ltd, which owns the rights, interest and title to the mining tenements associated with the Hombre Muerto Lithium Project located in Catamarca Province, Argentina.

A recent gravity survey covering 15km along the length of the Los Patos channel within the Candelas project at Hombre Muerto confirmed excellent potential for the presence of a substantial amount of brine.

From the announcement:


> In summary, the interpreted data presented a good model and, as independent geophysical consultants Quantec Geoscience Ltd (Quantec) state in their conclusions; "The salar shows negative contrast values, indicating that the area contains materials of lower density compatible with a basin filled with sediments and a high proportion of fluids" and that "...that the basin could be deep since no high density materials seem to appear to depths of up to 600m, which is congruent with the CSAMT survey".




I think DMI has some real potential here if things continue to go the company's way and the market seems to agree. One for the watchlist.


----------



## greggles (4 July 2018)

Volume is decreasing but the upward trend that started on 25 June appears to be intact. Still feeling positive about DMI. Watching closely for increasing volume and another good move up.


----------



## barney (5 July 2018)

Good call again Greg ……. healthy looking chart!


----------



## System (15 August 2018)

On August 15th, 2018, Dempsey Minerals Limited (DMI) changed its name and ASX code to Galan Lithium Limited (GLN).


----------



## trillionaire#1 (31 December 2018)

Like the look of this one in 2019.
Permits are approved by the Argentinia Government for the the Candelas Lithium brine project.
Drilling to get underway in January.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (31 January 2019)

Latest Report from Galan is that drilling has commenced and is progressing well.
The company report also 'cheekily' shows a picture showing the drill rig of Galaxy resources operating just a kilometre away in the background.
Will be interesting to see the results coming in.


----------



## Miner (5 February 2019)

trillionaire#1 said:


> Latest Report from Galan is that drilling has commenced and is progressing well.
> The company report also 'cheekily' shows a picture showing the drill rig of Galaxy resources operating just a kilometre away in the background.
> Will be interesting to see the results coming in.



How the company placed with working capital to sustain post drilling activities without raising capital ? 
DNH


----------



## greggles (4 March 2019)

Galan Lithium continues its two week long run of share price gains. Solid uptrend now in place. No news of note since 20 February so the recent gains have been made on the strength of the announcements released on 13 February and 20 February.

GLN up another 11.11% to 60c so far today.


----------



## HelloU (4 March 2019)

(if it helps) from memory ( and not going back to check ) 500ppm was noice and they got 800+ or something ..... with the best spots (supposedly) yet to come.


----------



## Smurf1976 (5 March 2019)

greggles said:


> Galan Lithium continues its two week long run of share price gains. Solid uptrend now in place.



It's certainly going up, no question there, but the rise is getting too vertical for my liking when looking at a longer term chart.

That's not based on any scientific approach, just that it's disproportionate which does give me some concern as to how sustainable it is or isn't.

I do not hold.


----------



## HelloU (5 March 2019)

HelloU said:


> (if it helps) from memory ( and not going back to check ) 500ppm was noice and they got 800+ or something ..... with the best spots (supposedly) yet to come.



and not long now to find out .......in halt pending ann.
500 gets the job done, some are expecting 1000+


----------



## barney (5 March 2019)

Interesting ….. Know nothing about this one, but it kind of gives some credence to the possible resurgence in Lithium stocks….. Bought some LPD a couple of days ago based on the same assumption .. we shall see what eventuates.


----------



## Ann (11 March 2019)

Geez this was hit hard today! Closed down nearly 22% to 48c. It seemed to have good news as well. 

*Galan confirms thick lithium brine intersection at Candelas with low impurities*


----------



## HelloU (11 March 2019)

hey
(barely skimmed ann so really idk) but suspect the confirm was about #1 maybe, it was #2 that was needed. I read some depths with nil hit and not sure how deep they now need for #2 (that may explain it)  ....but again not read - happy to have someone comment properly.


----------



## Ann (12 March 2019)

HelloU said:


> hey
> (barely skimmed ann so really idk) but suspect the confirm was about #1 maybe, it was #2 that was needed. I read some depths with nil hit and not sure how deep they now need for #2 (that may explain it)  ....but again not read - happy to have someone comment properly.




There must have been some disappointment with the result. There was a massive outflow of cash as reflected by the Twiggs Money Flow and a massive 4.3mil volume spike. I am looking at a short term support of 45c. There are no overhead resistance lines other than the now top of around 62c.


----------



## Miner (13 March 2019)

Searching for LIthium hopefuls GLN got into my radar again since I looked sometimes back.
Interesting stock price movement like roller coaster drive.
DNH and researching into it.


----------



## greggles (4 April 2019)

GLN is bouncing back this morning after some good news was announced. It's currently up 23.91% to 28.5c after gapping up at the open.

Is the bottom in for now?


----------



## greggles (20 January 2020)

Galan Lithium has started to stir once again following the announcement on 13 January that reported exceptional lithium assay results from recent sampling performed at its Pata Pila tenement. A follow-up announcement on 15 January reported further outstanding lithium assay results from its Rana de Sal tenement. These results confirm previous significant intercepts in drill data of high grade/low impurity lithium bearing brines from the Western Tenement project areas.

The maiden resource estimate of the Western Tenements is expected during Q1 CY2020, so it isn't far away now.

Today, GLN notified the market that Ganfeng Lithium International has joined the Company's share register via its wholly owned subsidiary GFL International Co., Limited. Raymond Liu is the Founding Partner of Havelock Mining Investment Limited. GFL is a major shareholder of Havelock Mining Investment Limited. Ganfeng is one of the world's largest and China's largest lithium compounds producer and the world’s largest lithium metals producer in terms of production capacity.

As a result of today's announcement GLN's share price is up around 18% to 23c.

Obviously some significant news flow to come in the next couple of months, so GLN could be one to watch in the short term.


----------



## TechnoCap (24 April 2021)

what a brilliant run over the past couple of months for this Lithium junior with nothing suggesting this will change anytime soon.
higher highs and higher lows in play 
in at $0.585 and $0.78


----------



## basilio (2 May 2021)

Encouraging data review at the Greenbushes South  Lithium project.



			https://wcsecure.weblink.com.au/clients/galanresources/headline.aspx?headlineid=61028667


----------



## TechnoCap (2 May 2021)

basilio said:


> Encouraging data review at the Greenbushes South  Lithium project.
> 
> 
> 
> https://wcsecure.weblink.com.au/clients/galanresources/headline.aspx?headlineid=61028667



I believe in this stock and sense it will be a positive May if not an accumulation phase at minimum


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 December 2021)

A Feasibility Study tender and analysis for Galan's 100% owned Hombre Muerto West Project has been completed and the study has been awarded to Hatch. Hatch is an independent, well credentialed firm that will work with Galan’s close knit, highly experienced group of consultants, including Ad-Infinitum, SRK and WSP, along with its own project teams set-up in Argentina, Chile and Australia. 

The Feasibility Study is expected to be delivered in late *Q4 2022. *

*They seem to be getting on with it:  *_As planned, ponds construction for the pilot plant has commenced and progressing well with the aim for the pilot ponds system to be operational in Q1 2022. The ponds will be filled with HMW’s brine to continue with the tests of the evaporation process targeting high-grade lithium concentrations of 6% Li and low impurities. 
_
has got to $2.00 , an all-time high. Was 40c a year ago


----------



## TechnoCap (30 December 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> A Feasibility Study tender and analysis for Galan's 100% owned Hombre Muerto West Project has been completed and the study has been awarded to Hatch. Hatch is an independent, well credentialed firm that will work with Galan’s close knit, highly experienced group of consultants, including Ad-Infinitum, SRK and WSP, along with its own project teams set-up in Argentina, Chile and Australia.
> 
> The Feasibility Study is expected to be delivered in late *Q4 2022. *
> 
> ...



💥💥💥👌


----------



## bk1 (6 November 2022)

GLN, volume building..


----------

